# Amazing DINO CAZARES Figure sculpture /statue !!!!!



## Sebastian (Jan 12, 2011)

shamless self promotion

Check this out !

Dino Cazares Fear Factory by ~MiniGuitars on deviantART








it's a figure of Dino Cazares I did a couple months ago 
(That's the first figure I made after a 8 year break... )

Hope it looks like him, and I hope you like it


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 12, 2011)

must have been a pain to do the strings though!!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 12, 2011)

ralphy1976 said:


> must have been a pain to do the strings though!!!!



Yes.. but it was worth it


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 12, 2011)

This is the FATTEST sounding figure i've ever seen..Oh wait ...

Great job man!You're very good at it i hope you don't have another 8 year break before you make another one.In fact i guess many people here would buy a bulb figure  it's a freakin' goldmine!


----------



## Thep (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice work, but not enough chins.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the comments 

I'll definitely try to make some other figure soon


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 13, 2011)

Great work dude!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 13, 2011)

You should make this design into a cake. I like cake.....
Great work man!


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Adversor (Apr 5, 2011)

You are actually a positive man picturing Dino without the hamburger chin and the massive bulk, LOL. Anyway, that's a good job you did there!


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 5, 2011)

About time. This man has deserved a statue for ages!

 Rick


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 7, 2011)

Adversor said:


> You are actually a positive man picturing Dino without the hamburger chin and the massive bulk, LOL. Anyway, that's a good job you did there!



Thanks 





Customisbetter said:


> About time. This man has deserved a statue for ages!
> 
> Rick



Rick is awesome!


----------

